# idolo help please!!!



## Crazy4mantis (Dec 30, 2012)

hi guys,

One of my idolos has gone kinda funny lately. first I noticed that both front feet (the gripping part of the forearm) have gone black and no longer seem to function. I'm guessing they got damaged somehow. it is always trying to wedge itself into the corner of the glass and keeps falling. it hasn't eaten in a week. It is due to molt but is always active. I see none of this in my other idolo. Any theories on what is happening and how to get him eating or molting?

thanks

ps. One of the legs is slightly broken from getting stuck in the door but that is just a normal injury. I don't know what is causing the rest of this to happen.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Dec 30, 2012)

they are both l6


----------



## agent A (Dec 30, 2012)

Did he get attacked by the other? What surfaces do u have him climbing on?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 30, 2012)

If you use a screen top that is most likely the problem, the tarsi get stuck in the mesh and break off leading to further damage, Idolo are a clumsy bunch as it is so foot damage is never a good thing and makes molting a greater challenge than it was to begin with.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok

What about the eating problem? He seems to want to catch the feeders but can't; he never notices when food is right in front of him but tries to chase food that is farther away. Farsightedness? :lol:


----------



## agent A (Dec 30, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> OkWhat about the eating problem? He seems to want to catch the feeders but can't; he never notices when food is right in front of him but tries to chase food that is farther away. Farsightedness? :lol:


Mine did that too, spritz, heat up, give him a few days and he will get hungry again


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

still not eating. now that i think about it he has been at L6 for over 2.5 months! Maybe I'll crank up the RH.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 6, 2013)

some mantids have done these before. heck moult eventually.

Edit: GRRR that "heck" is supposed to be he'll. I edit it but it doesnt change


----------



## gripen (Jan 6, 2013)

I had an idolo stuck at pre sub for over 6 months. She then died. If yours has not moulted yet it is likely it never will.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 6, 2013)

If over 2 months between(spare sub-adult) it never ends up well.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't think he's going to make it. He hasn't eaten in 2 weeks, his abdomen is paper-thin, there is a few drops of the dreaded brown liquid on the enclosure walls, and he seems to have lost awareness to his surroundings.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 7, 2013)

Nick and Will: I understand that once and Idolo hasnt molted in awhile that it usually won't make it, but also some mantids won't molt until things are just right...like a new enclosure with different "accessories" such as plants and REAL sticks...could that happen even after the dreaded two months...or long period of time...


----------



## sally (Jan 8, 2013)

sorry .... I hope he does perk up though


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jan 8, 2013)

Crazy4mantis said:


> I don't think he's going to make it. He hasn't eaten in 2 weeks, his abdomen is paper-thin, there is a few drops of the dreaded brown liquid on the enclosure walls, and he seems to have lost awareness to his surroundings.


Have you ever tried hand feeding him? Just an idea


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Jan 8, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Have you ever tried hand feeding him? Just an idea


I always say, as long as they get _something_​. Try all the usual's, honey, sweet treats, bugs you've caught, anything. Just get him to consume _something._


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 8, 2013)

He's dead. RIP  

:no: 

At least I have my other healthy idolo.

His arm is stuck out from his body like he's petrified and he is hanging from his elbows, though. He's definitely dead, but I've never seen one die like this.

May he rest in peace. he had a good life.


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Jan 8, 2013)

;(


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Feb 1, 2013)

My other one hasn't molted for 2.5 months too.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 1, 2013)

Is your other one a male as well?


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 2, 2013)

Crazy4mantis said:


> My other one hasn't molted for 2.5 months too.


Is it sub?You just need to increase humidity to make it molt to adult.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 2, 2013)

I would make sure he drinks at least twice a day, and raise the humidity to 70%+ especially at night. I would also take a guess that he's not eating too well? if so try honey coating live flies and putting them up to his mouth with tweezers. Temp isn't normally a big deal but in this case I would have the day time temps at 85-92 which helps metabolize food and water intake.


----------



## giesle (Feb 2, 2013)

I wonder if we have Idolos from the same hatch. I have 3 subs that haven't molted in probably at least 2 months. They are all pretty fat though, so they must be eating enough. I have a humidifier going constantly in that room. Those are all of the ones I have too, so none are making it to adult. I had one other that finally died a couple of days ago. She had been injured for quite awhile though.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Feb 9, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I would make sure he drinks at least twice a day, and raise the humidity to 70%+ especially at night. I would also take a guess that he's not eating too well? if so try honey coating live flies and putting them up to his mouth with tweezers. Temp isn't normally a big deal but in this case I would have the day time temps at 85-92 which helps metabolize food and water intake.


he actually eats very well although he has a "small stomach" and doesn't eat the whole insect


----------



## giesle (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, good news Crazy4mantis. Mine haven't molted in at least 2.5 months, but probably more like 3 and here's a pic I took this morning. He even molted from the midway branch and was probably touching the bottom towards the end and it was a perfect molt.....except one antenna is a half an inch longer than the other. Just yesterday I was thinking I need to slide those mid branches up, but I didn't want to disturb them. I did have one die 2 days ago that looked and acted healthy the day before, so that might have been because of the long time between molts.


----------



## sally (Feb 15, 2013)

giesle said:


> Well, good news Crazy4mantis. Mine haven't molted in at least 2.5 months, but probably more like 3 and here's a pic I took this morning. He even molted from the midway branch and was probably touching the bottom towards the end and it was a perfect molt.....except one antenna is a half an inch longer than the other. Just yesterday I was thinking I need to slide those mid branches up, but I didn't want to disturb them. I did have one die 2 days ago that looked and acted healthy the day before, so that might have been because of the long time between molts.


i am glad that one molted ok for you


----------



## giesle (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. Me too. I had all but given up after reading this post and started emailing people looking for an adult. Glad I didn't waste my money by finding one. Not to say, mine isn't 1 out of 1000 or whatever, because I just don't know. Maybe I'll get really lucky and that one in the back corner will molt in a day or two.


----------



## sally (Feb 15, 2013)

giesle said:


> Thanks. Me too. I had all but given up after reading this post and started emailing people looking for an adult. Glad I didn't waste my money by finding one. Not to say, mine isn't 1 out of 1000 or whatever, because I just don't know. Maybe I'll get really lucky and that one in the back corner will molt in a day or two.


i hope so. i was looking for idolos online and i could not find any.


----------

